# Cedar stump table



## Cowboy Billy (Jun 17, 2010)

This is a really cool table my friend Gary UP north made. The base is a hollow cedar stump (so it would be lighter) All the posts for the chair came from cedar trees off of my property that I bulldozed over making my trails. The table top is white cedar too which he cut with his LT-40 woodmizer and planed himself. I forgot to ask but I think the cedar for the table top. Came form some big cedar logs I gave him last year for some spruce he cut up for my trailer addition the winter before last.













Billy


----------



## BobL (Jun 17, 2010)

Sweet - but I like the chairs even more than the table.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks Bob

Gary had stopped by and and ask if he could take some small cedar trees that I had knocked down with my dozer making trails. He said he had something he wanted to try and make with it but didn't say what it was. I said sure take all you want I am not going to do anything with it. Last time I was at the farm three weeks ago I stopped at his house and he showed me what he made with it. To say the least I was impressed. I love seeing all the stuff everyone here does and makes. Its really inspiring and gives me ideas for stuff I want to do. And wanted to share it ya all and help keep this great form going.

Billy


----------



## BuddhaKat (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow! That's some first class work there. A true thing of beauty.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## 7oaks (Jun 17, 2010)

Now that's one piece of furniture I wouldn't mind having. 

Tell your friend he is a master!


----------



## mtngun (Jun 17, 2010)

I like the chairs, too. I need to learn to make chairs.

Thanks for the pics, Cowboy Billy.


----------



## yooper (Jun 17, 2010)

very nice!!!!!


----------



## dbol (Jun 18, 2010)

Really nice! Is it for you or a buyer?


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks ya all

He was making it for himself just to see how it would turn out. As he had not done it before. He showed it to someone he knew and ended up selling it to him.

Billy


----------

